# Proper way to install non-Ports software like e.g. SquidAnalyzer



## pvoigt (Nov 10, 2013)

Recently I've installed SquidAnalyzer 5.2 from: http://squidanalyzer.darold.net/ as I could not find it in the Ports tree.

After downloading of the sources I've issued the following command sequence:
`perl Makefile.PL INSTALLDIRS=site`
`make install`

Somehow SquidAnalyzer got at least partly registered by the package database:

```
[root@freebsd ~]# portmaster -l | grep bsdpan
===>>> bsdpan-SquidAnalyzer-5.2
===>>> bsdpan-Text-Iconv-1.7
```


```
[root@freebsd ~]# portversion -v |grep bsdpan
bsdpan-SquidAnalyzer-5.2    #  [held] error - origin not recorded; run pkgdb -F 
bsdpan-Text-Iconv-1.7       =  [held] up-to-date with port
```


```
[root@freebsd ~]# pkg_version -vIL=
bsdpan-SquidAnalyzer-5.2            !   Comparison failed
```
The recommended  `pkgdb -F` and `pkgdb -f -F` does not remove the displayed portversion and pkg_version error.

As a FreeBSD beginner I have the following questions:

What does bsdpan mean? Is this restricted to Perl modules?
Do I have to worry about the portversion and  pkg_version errors? If yes: how can I get rid of them?
Is bsdpan-Text-Iconv-1.7 properly installed? If not: how can I do so?
I have no idea how I got the bsdpan-Text-Iconv-1.7 package  installed. Can I check, which port might have installed it due to  dependencies?
I suppose port converters/p5-Text-Icon corresponds to bsdpan-Text-Iconv-1.7. Should I better install the corresponding port?
What is the proper way of installing a  non-Ports Perl module under FreeBSD? Should I use `ppm install  Your::Module::Name` or better `cpan install  Your::Module::Name`?
What is the right way to install a  non-Ports and non-Perl-module software? Is the usual `configure` and `make install` sequence right?

I am aware that my questions  are covering a wide range. And I am aware that SquidAnalyser is somewhat tricky because it does not only install a Perl module. I hope they are as precise as possible in  order an experienced FreeBSD user can briefly answer them. It would help  me a huge step forward in understanding the Ports concept of FreeBSD.

Thanks in advance.

Peter


----------

